# Colors are very off compared to the .6x beta



## starship (Aug 19, 2015)

New to this, tried both versions, and I can't figure out how to get the colors to come out properly with the OBS multiplatform. It looks fine with the .6x beta though. Screenshot attached of videos made with both of these. The top is the multiplatform, bottom is the .6x beta. There are probably some differences in settings between the two, but none of these have affected the actual colors so far.


System specs: 
Radeon HD 6870
i5 760 quadcore 2.8ghz
8 gig ram
windows 7 pro


----------



## dodgepong (Aug 19, 2015)

Can you post your log?

Have you tried changing to full color range in advanced settings?


----------



## starship (Aug 19, 2015)

It's actually worse with full colors. also attached a screenshot of the original and one of the log files. Sorry, probably should have put this in the bug reports :)


----------



## starship (Aug 19, 2015)

And everything looks fine in the preview window. I have tried a lot of different color settings and they all basically looked like this.


----------



## DEDRICK (Aug 19, 2015)

The way you have taken screenshots is really confusing.

Take a Screen shot of Reason, take a screensnap from an OBS encode and take a screen snap of OBS-MP encode

Put all 3 of them in a row in a single picture with a label which one is which

This doesn't look like a chroma subsampling issue


----------



## starship (Aug 19, 2015)

OK, original, OBS, then 3 OBS-MP encodes with various color options. They do look a bit different and include 2 full color sets, but they still are lacking. I had to jpg encode from a png because it was too big for the 1mb limit. So there's some loss of detail. Somehow the OBS encode looks more crisp than the original! :) But the colors are the same for those two.


----------



## DEDRICK (Aug 20, 2015)

The OBS encode is straight up wrong, I have no idea what is going on there.  Color normally doesn't shift that much

The partials are the closest to the original but you want to use NV12 BT.709 Partial, which is not pictured in your diffs jpg

Going from RGB source to NV12 encode you are going to lose some color but that is just the way it is right now for internet video.  RGB takes way more space for very little gain, if you must use RGB then it should be BT.709 Partial


BUT


*This is most definitely not supposed to happen with an RGB encode.  So either this isn't RGB or there is something is very wrong. RGB is near true to source, with some loss due to compression.  This is showing a huge color shift*







Here is RGB 709 Partial overtop of the NV12 709 adjust partial, there are nearly identical barring the fact that it isn't a true NV12 709 Partial


----------



## DEDRICK (Aug 20, 2015)

MediaInfo is reporting my RGB BT.709 Encode as YUV 4:2:0 (NV12), could be a bug with MediaInfo, could be that it isn't RGBA

https://gist.github.com/anonymous/fe675c546466e8966532







But these are identical, which doesn't seem right.  The 2 video files which are identical in length are trhe same size(KB), which is also seems wrong because RGB is usually much larger


----------



## dodgepong (Aug 20, 2015)

I think you can only record at 4:4:4 if you use the FFmpeg encoder rather than the standard x264 one.

EDIT: Apparently it's possible with x264 but I was only able to get it to work with FFmpeg.


----------



## DEDRICK (Aug 20, 2015)

That would explain my Diablo 3 results, showed the usual colorshift even when set to RGB

I can't even get FFmpeg recording to work to test haha


----------



## dodgepong (Aug 20, 2015)

Ah, I got it. When you go to Advanced output mode, you have to make sure you don't have "(stream encoder)" selected, or else it will encode the recording with compatibility for the stream, which is 4:2:0. You have to select x264 explicitly.

Also use the I444 Color Format, not RGB.


----------



## Gol D. Ace (Aug 20, 2015)

Yeah it's a safety precaution @dodgepong 
Flash Player can't display 4:4:4 .


----------



## DEDRICK (Aug 20, 2015)

That would do it, good info for the future. I don't plan on capturing RGB, not really something I want.  Mainstream x265 would tickle my fancy more, but that is a long while out


----------



## starship (Aug 20, 2015)

Well, crap. It looks like my problem is more with windows media player than OBS MP. If I use the above recommended settings, it looks like OBS's output so long as I'm comparing both with VLC. I haven't tried other players or uploading to youtube (which is my goal for this) yet, but... it looks like it's me being an idiot plus microsoft.

Sorry to be a dumbass!


----------



## Gol D. Ace (Aug 20, 2015)

I have faint memories of having color issues with WMP @starship


----------

